# Schedule question



## Far from newbie (Mar 24, 2022)

Is there any requirement to give ALL tm’s shifts on a schedule ?  Like a minimum of 4 hours for the week a least ?

I ask because 3 separate tm’s have complained to me that they are NOT on the current schedule — at all. 
 ETL said ”there are NO hours - NO TM got more than 20 hours and all TL got 32”.
But is it OK that 3 tm got NO shifts at all !!!


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 24, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> Is there any requirement to give ALL tm’s shifts on a schedule ?  Like a minimum of 4 hours for the week a least ?
> 
> I ask because 3 separate tm’s have complained to me that they are NOT on the current schedule — at all.
> ETL said ”there are NO hours - NO TM got more than 20 hours and all TL got 32”.
> But is it OK that 3 tm got NO shifts at all !!!



I always thought one shift minimum was a thing,


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 24, 2022)

Personally I think it’s a crummy thing to do but, target can and will do it. I had a fellow team member who got accidentally left off the schedule, he asked team lead and was told sorry but, I can’t add you to the schedule.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 24, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I always thought one shift minimum was a thing,


Don’t know official policy but, I’ve seen team members completely left off schedule before.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 24, 2022)

Don’t know what the rules are now, but a few years back one four hour shift was the minimum a TM could be given, theoretically at least. Unfortunately not all ETLs abided by the policy all of the time and we did have TMs left off the schedule occasionally.🙁


----------



## Billybobjoe (Mar 27, 2022)

File for unemployment. As far as the hours, target will continue to lower them because they want everyone to be part time. They've been declining every year for the past 8 years.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 27, 2022)

Billybobjoe said:


> File for unemployment. As far as the hours, target will continue to lower them because they want everyone to be part time. They've been declining every year for the past 8 years.


Great point.

I would see if they don't schedule you for a second week.

If so file for unemployment because they are sorting of laying your off.


----------

